# New roach.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got this roach Monday. It's a 282.. Don't know if it runs but I did check the smoke unit and it smokes up a storm..It came in a junk box with other stuff, such as 2 O gauge engines, flyer cars, tracks, and a #2 tranny. One O gauge engine is a nice little marx switcher, and the other is a pre-war O flyer. Also got a HO steam generator unit... Every thing is on ebay.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
It's been almost 36 hours since you posted these photo's I was expecting a video of the fully restored 282 running around your layout by now.

That smoke unit, looks brand new!!

LOL,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> It's been almost 36 hours since you posted these photo's I was expecting a video of the fully restored 282 running around your layout by now.
> 
> That smoke unit, looks brand new!!
> ...


I've been busy....I have been working on other parts of the junk box such as a 911 car with pipes, a HO steam whistle generator, a #2 transformer, and a few minor things. The 911 car is nice but it has a step missing.....


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
Well, yes I would say you have been busy. I agree that 911 car is very nice looking.
Thanks for sharing the photo's.

Since we are both car guys let me share my latest endeavor. 
The Lionel car hauler train cars, are about 10" long, I have seen them on an S gauge layout and they look real nice. It is an easy update just changing out the trucks, then I can fill it up with Nova's, Chevelle's, and Corvette's. Check out this link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-6-91...369888?hash=item1a0d7bd8a0:g:onwAAOSwNyFWdrat

Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

George, are you buying the auto hauler? If so please post a picture with some 1/64 cars on it. I am also interested in how the width and height compares to other Gilbert freight cars. As you say this could be a nice layout addition.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a nice C&O pipe gondola.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Tom,
I too am looking forward to seeing how this all works out.

I can't take credit for this idea, I found it on the OGR site, S Scale page. I have pasted a link to the You Tube video below, you can check out the finished product.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk2qMaciq4k&feature=youtu.be

And if you check out page 3 of the thread I have linked below, you can find the discussion about modifying an O scale car to ride the S scale rails.

http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/...ing?reply=48171004115287622#48171004115287622

Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, that answers all my questions.


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> View attachment 141257
> 
> 
> View attachment 141265


You get the best junk! I'm envious! I look for that kind of stuff all the time, and always seem to come up a day late and a dollar short! Nice find.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> Well, yes I would say you have been busy. I agree that 911 car is very nice looking.
> Thanks for sharing the photo's.
> 
> ...


That's cool.. I also have quite a bit of O gauge stuff....I have about 4 flatcar loads from MTH with Nova's on them, also GTO's, and a 64 Impala.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> That is a nice C&O pipe gondola.


The pipe car came with no pipes, 3 broken yellow pipe holders, and the 3 wire hold-downs were also missing. I had everything on hand to replace the missing pieces so it's not really original....It's on ebay...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Upsman55,
I agree with you 100%. Flyernut finds stuff on eBay, that I never see until I see it on this Forum.

Hey Nut, you have some kind of special search skills going on there.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Upsman55,
> I agree with you 100%. Flyernut finds stuff on eBay, that I never see until I see it on this Forum.
> 
> Hey Nut, you have some kind of special search skills going on there.
> ...


Actually, on this lot I put in the minimum asking bid, just to say I had biden on something.. I really didn't expect to win it, or for that matter, wanted it. The next day I found I had won it! And the seller threw in a bunch of stuff extra.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the skeleton of the roach 282 being test run.. Without the linkage, I can't keep the drivers from spinning, it's that fast. Smoke really comes on after about 5 feet.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

All finished....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

*282 tender*

Here's a breakdown of what it took to get this engine running again.
new link pin and coupler
polished tender pick-up wheels
polished copper pick-ups
new truck to tender chassis bushing kit.new wiring inside tender from rivets to e-unit.
cleaned/polished/adjusted fingers
removed drum and polished
polished inside of e-unit
cleaned drum axle holes and adjusted brass finger on e-unit.
new wire harness.
cycles 100%


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

*282 loco*

Engine repair breakdown
new head-light
new brushes
new springs
new oil wick
new female jack panel
repaired loose white insulators, (4).
cleaned chassis,oiled, new grease added.
repaired 1 broken out screw hole
new motor mount.
straightened out all linkages and polished
re-faced armature
replaced 1 missing crosshead
scrubbed out brush tubes and polished
new rubber grommet on tender.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
Great job, that looks really nice.

I have a short video of an A/F 290 Passenger Set that I just cleaned up for my cousin. These were very nice trains, pulled from the attic after about 60 years. They appear to have very little run time on them. I will try to upload the Video when I get a couple things finished here.
Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Those two lists are why I stay away from EBAY. Flyernut you are far more dedicated and skilled than I at these restorations.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Those two lists are why I stay away from EBAY. Flyernut you are far more dedicated and skilled than I at these restorations.


You're too kind.. That's why I like the "roaches". It gives me something to do. I love the 312 and 322 engines, but replacing parts on those can get expensive very quickly. Things like boiler fronts, steam chest, trailing truck, etc. All of the parts I needed to get the 282 running I had on hand. The rest of the story is just time, which I have...I'm actually getting too many engines, and some of them are getting stiff legged from storage.


----------

